# Silconized Anti Graffiti coatings



## SunHouseProperties (Feb 19, 2015)

Oh my gosh , this is the first job to re-paint Ext. with a siliconized anti-graf. coating(rubbed off with hand pressure) , sacrificial type. I tried oil primer then acrylic top coat , but it comes off with hard rub. Any tricks to get this colour change done. My suggestion is just call a painter to cover vandalism as soon as possible. To me its the same price to match patch as it is to get this silcone off with the graffiti and then reapply the silicone coating. '''' I am highly recommending to NOT apply silcone coating, just put up a motion sensor light to combat vandals.


----------



## Eagle Cap Painter (Nov 14, 2016)

SunHouseProperties said:


> Oh my gosh , this is the first job to re-paint Ext. with a siliconized anti-graf. coating(rubbed off with hand pressure) , sacrificial type. I tried oil primer then acrylic top coat , but it comes off with hard rub. Any tricks to get this colour change done. My suggestion is just *call a painter* to cover vandalism as soon as possible. To me its the same price to match patch as it is to get this silcone off with the graffiti and then reapply the silicone coating. '''' I am highly recommending to NOT apply silcone coating, just put up a motion sensor light to combat vandals.


:wink:


----------

